# clunking noise when making low speed turns



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

90 Sentra, 2" lowering springs, new KYB front struts, when ever I turn the steering wheel when moving slowly, like when I back out of my driveway, I hear a clunking noise that sounds like it is coming from the front end. I jacked the car up and removed the wheel and checked everything and all is tight, I don't see anything that could be making this noise. I think the coil springs may be moving on the strut but no way to check while everything is together.

Any ideas???

Side question, I did not mark the stock springs when I removed them, any way to tell which springs were from the front and rear??


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Clicking/ clunking when backing up and turning is usually the outer CV axle going out. check the boots, I bet one is ripped, and has lost grease.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I do have a ripped boot on the drivers side, but the noise is on the pass. side, and the noise happens going forward or backwards.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

ahardb0dy said:


> I do have a ripped boot on the drivers side, but the noise is on the pass. side, and the noise happens going forward or backwards.


I'd still bet it was the CV axle(s) the clicking is usually louder in reverse when turning, but can be heard when turning going forward. If the axle were very bad you would be able to hear it even when going streight.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't think it is a CV related noise, it's not a clicking sound, it's a thump sound, and it will happen if I am turning and hardly moving like almost stopped. I did a search on google and found a lot of people that after installing lowering coils are having the same problem. I'm going to take the tire off today and place the jack under the control arm instead of under the body to keep weight on the arm than check everything. I still think the coil is moving but don't know why if it is the coil it just does it on that corner. If I can't figure it out I may just put the stock coils back in. thanks will keep this updated.


----------

